# Nose work



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I get emails from Leerburg's kennels. I received one that caught my eye. Its DVDs on training dogs to do nose work.
Looks like it could be fun, and something vizslas would excel at.
Scroll to the middle of the page for more information on it.
http://leerburg.com/noseworkfoundation.htm#!vidpopup


----------

